# Moving to Central Coast NSW



## Danifitz (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi

Me and my hubby & 3 kids are due to move to Oz in September. Been looking at areas around Central Coast (Umina,Kincumber,Terrigal). 
Could anyone give us any info on the good and bad areas and what are the schools like. I would like to put them into the Catholic school in Kincumber so any info on it would be great,especially costs.
Also my hubby is a construction worker so anyone with info on employment would be good too!

Thanks
Dani


----------



## HappyCCoast (Oct 19, 2011)

Danifitz said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my hubby & 3 kids are due to move to Oz in September. Been looking at areas around Central Coast (Umina,Kincumber,Terrigal).
> Could anyone give us any info on the good and bad areas and what are the schools like. I would like to put them into the Catholic school in Kincumber so any info on it would be great,especially costs.
> ...


Hi Dani -

Welcome to the Central Coast. It's October, I'm hoping you are settling well. 

Kincumber is a nice community, close to wonderful beaches. Holy Cross school in Kincumber comes highly recommended. Great community too, I'm sure you're meeting people if you've enrolled your children there. 

I've been happily living on the central coast for 1 year, I hope you are happy here too.

Catherine


----------



## rich down under (Jan 25, 2012)

Danifitz said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my hubby & 3 kids are due to move to Oz in September. Been looking at areas around Central Coast (Umina,Kincumber,Terrigal).
> Could anyone give us any info on the good and bad areas and what are the schools like. I would like to put them into the Catholic school in Kincumber so any info on it would be great,especially costs.
> ...


Hi dani. I moved to the central coast 8 years ago with my wife and children. I would stay away from umina terrigal, wamberal , avoca and lots of other places are much better. I do not know of a catholic school in kiny but there is one in gosford and terrigal star of the sea is it's name. The coast is a great place to live. Kincumber has a few bad areas so u need to know which parts to look at. Terigal and wamberal and avoca are expensive but worth it Any questions just ask


----------

